# Tapered edge of wall (hung horizontal) meets butt edge of ceiling



## Conceir Citizier (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello all, I am new here (and new to hanging and finishing drywall) and can't seem to find an answer to my question anywhere on the internet. I have a basement bathroom that I am finishing that is approximately 7.5' wide by 11' long. I purchased two 4' x 12' sheets of drywall for the ceiling and had to strip one down. I left the tapered edges in the middle of the ceiling which leaves one side with a butt edge. I then hung the drywall horizontally with top row first (so tapered edge meets ceiling). So my question is, when I have a tapered edge of my wall meet the butt edge of the ceiling, do I finish it as normal or do I prefill the taper? Or something all together different? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Conceir Citizier said:


> Hello all, I am new here (and new to hanging and finishing drywall) and can't seem to find an answer to my question anywhere on the internet. I have a basement bathroom that I am finishing that is approximately 7.5' wide by 11' long. I purchased two 4' x 12' sheets of drywall for the ceiling and had to strip one down. I left the tapered edges in the middle of the ceiling which leaves one side with a butt edge. I then hung the drywall horizontally with top row first (so tapered edge meets ceiling). So my question is, when I have a tapered edge of my wall meet the butt edge of the ceiling, do I finish it as normal or do I prefill the taper? Or something all together different? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Id just prefill any large gap on it and tape it


----------



## DonnieTheTaper (May 2, 2021)

When you rough in.. get your tape set and then lightly skim the bevel after.. I call it a "helper coat" and just coat the angles like normal after.. I have plenty of times just left it alone and just coated the angles like normal but be careful when you sand!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

just tape it and run top angle like normal. as you explained it how it supposed to be hung. standing sheet up is for suspended ceiling jobs. never hang vertical if you want good looking walls.

but you should be painted by now.


----------



## Conceir Citizier (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks a bunch for all of your replies, I appreciate them!


----------

